# Peeling Carrots



## larry_stewart (Nov 25, 2019)

When you peel a carrot, do you peel towards or away from you?

Is there a reason for you choice?

Just curious.

I peel away, just cause its what I've always done and it works for me.
I was just watching a cooking show where the chef was peeling towards himself, and just struck me as strange ( just cause its not how I do it).


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> When you peel a carrot, do you peel towards or away from you?
> 
> Is there a reason for you choice?
> 
> ...



I peel away too.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 25, 2019)

On those rare occasions that I do it at all, I peel away, first the skinny end, then then the fat end. But right or wrong, some years ago got it in my head that I was wasting the most nutritious part of the carrot.

Suspect that the best reason to do it is actually to make the carrot prettier but if you've looked at pictures of my food, you know that isn't a high priority.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 25, 2019)

I usually do both. I do the skinny end away from myself and the fat end towards me. Not a rule written in stone.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2019)

Of course you can “peel” a carrot with a Scotchbrite pad or sponge too.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 25, 2019)

I rarely get out a peeler for carrots. I just scrape them with my sharp knife and call it good enough.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2019)

I use a veggie peeler that removes the leat amunt of carrot.  I cut off the very ends and peel fro the middle to the skinny emd.  I do it over  the cutting board and place the shavings into the compost bin.  After peeling the first half, I flip the carrot end for end and again peel away from me.

I was tught never to cut toward myself.  I started at a young age whitling on stick, sometimes to make a willow branch for hot dogs, or marshmallowes in the campfire.  Peeling veggirsaway from me was the logical extension of that.  Plus, I already had the motions developed.  I watched a person cut themself with a veggie peeler.  I don't have to worry about that.

Seeeeya, Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I use a veggie peeler that removes the leat amunt of carrot.  I cut off the very ends and peel fro the middle to the skinny emd.  I do it over  the cutting board and place the shavings into the compost bin.  After peeling the first half, I flip the carrot end for end and again peel away from me.
> 
> I was tught never to cut toward myself.  I started at a young age whitling on stick, sometimes to make a willow branch for hot dogs, or marshmallowes in the campfire.  Peeling veggirsaway from me was the logical extension of that.  Plus, I already had the motions developed.  I watched a person cut themself with a veggie peeler.  I don't have to worry about that.


Ditto, except that I don't whittle and I peel them into a bowl that I collect trimmings in for the compost pail I have in the kitchen. 

Carrot skins have a bitter flavor I don't like.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 26, 2019)

I peel 'away' but try to keep as much carrot as possible.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm another one that peels away, with almost everything.  Scraping carrots instead of peeling wastes less, but I also compost, so no waste, really, plus I do that under running water, which wastes the water.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2019)

Sometimes I "peel" carrots using a spoon.


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 26, 2019)

when I peel... I lay them on the cutting board, parallel to the edge of the counter, and peel left-to-right!

I prefer the yoke style peelers, since the tops get trimmed off anyway I stick a fork at the very top to hold them, then whack the tip & top after peeling.

normally I just rinse them with the green scrubby pad.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 26, 2019)

I only scrub them when they are young and tender.  Otherwise, like GG says, I find the skins bitter.

Depends on which peeler I use but it is usually away from me.  Potatoes, on the other hand, I peel towards me.  

*I dislike and think they should be banned - the U-shaped peelers.*  They are slow, awkward and dangerous.  Skinned knuckles, bashed knuckles, base of thumb scrapes, plus taking twice as long to peel anything.

Other than with a U-shaped peeler, I've never seen anyone ever cut themselves.   But then, there are those that have to be warned about a sharp edge on the wax-paper box.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 26, 2019)

.....


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 26, 2019)

this is the yoke style - I've never had issues with it.
(just don't buy the ceramic blade-in-plastic design.  they stay very sharp but the plastic breaks and then the blade falls out.)


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2019)

dcSaute said:


> this is the yoke style - I've never had issues with it.
> (just don't buy the ceramic blade-in-plastic design.  they stay very sharp but the plastic breaks and then the blade falls out.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 37543



That's the kind I hate. When I'm at someone's house and have to peel carrots and that's all they have, I ask for a spoon.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 26, 2019)

dcSaute said:


> this is the yoke style - I've never had issues with it.
> (just don't buy the ceramic blade-in-plastic design. they stay very sharp but the plastic breaks and then the blade falls out.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 37543


 
I LOVE this Y shape peeler. BUT I only use it for potatoes. And I peel towards me.

All other straight veggies I use the other straight type. 



When in a rush I push and pull tip to root turning carrot till the middle is peeled (it goes twice as fast going both ways) then cut tip and root off. I peel anything that's left. When not in a rush I peel away with the straight type peeler.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 26, 2019)

dcSaute said:


> this is the yoke style - I've never had issues with it.
> (just don't buy the ceramic blade-in-plastic design.  they stay very sharp but the plastic breaks and then the blade falls out.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 37543



That's the kind I use. 

I always peel towards me, starting from the top of the carrot, all the way to the bottom. Then I cut the ends off.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 26, 2019)

dcSaute said:


> this is the yoke style - I've never had issues with it.
> (just don't buy the ceramic blade-in-plastic design.  they stay very sharp but the plastic breaks and then the blade falls out.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 37543



The few times ive used this style I wound up peeling my knuckles .


----------



## GilliAnne (Feb 22, 2020)

Sideways, left to right with a yoke style peeler most of the time. If using a y-shaped peeler I peel towards myself. Haven't heard of using a spoon and don't like scraping with a knife.

Gillian


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 22, 2020)

GilliAnne said:


> Sideways, left to right with a yoke style peeler most of the time. If using a y-shaped peeler I peel towards myself. Haven't heard of using a spoon and don't like scraping with a knife.
> 
> Gillian



My mom always used a knife to peel everything, including potatoes. And she always did it so perfectly and made it look so easy, removing just the peels. Me, I end up peeling off a good portion of the potato along with the skins, so I never mastered that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 22, 2020)

I peel up and down (from the leave end to the tip and back again--much faster than uni-directional). Can you tell I have peeled a lot of carrots--yoke style peeler.


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 22, 2020)

Peel it back & forth as the peeler is designed to be used that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2020)

I peel carrots back and forth, was taught that by the lady who came in and made our noodles in the restaurant I worked in.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 23, 2020)

simonbaker said:


> Peel it back & forth as the peeler is designed to be used that way.



I thought it was so us left-handed people could use it also. lol


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 23, 2020)

Last summer I bought a Mueller French Press from Amazon. As a thank you gift Mueller sent me a peeler/zester. I have other tools that zest better but this is the best peeler I've ever owned. I don't know how long it will stay sharp; obviously can't be resharpened. But I still rarely peel vegetables so it'll probably stay sharp a long time.
*Peeler*
.
*Zester*

*Overview*


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't peel, I use a vegetable brush.


----------



## foodiealert (Feb 23, 2020)

I always peel away from me. I just personally find it safer and don't find it comfortable peeling towards myself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2020)

Most of the time, I just use a scotchbrite pad to lightly clean. Takes just the right amount off. Depends on who I am cooking for.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

salt and pepper said:


> I don't peel, I use a vegetable brush.



Same here S&P.  
 I do not use a yoke style peeler anymore. I took the tip off my finger awhile back and have reverted back to the standard peeler style.


----------



## bbqcoder (Feb 26, 2020)

I don’t bother peeling any of my vegetables except for onions and winter squash. Carrots, beets , potatoes, cucumbers, I eat with the skin on. I figure the fiber is good for you and it saved me time.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

Whether or not I peel carrots or most other vegis depends on, as a friend put it, "How reputable does the peel look?" Sometimes the skins of carrots and potatoes, in particular, look a bit disreputable.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 28, 2020)

Carrots from the garden, I just give a rub or a scrub. Or do like my Grandma did, rub them in the grass! I thought this was about store-bought carrots and which peeler people like. BTW, I toss the peels in a bag for veggie stock and pop that in the freezer. I actually got my Dad to let me leave the skins on potatoes for stew the other night! OMG! And those weren't even garden potatoes, had to give them a good scrub first. Think there might be hope I can get him to let me stop peeling garden carrots someday?????!!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 28, 2020)

cookieee said:


> I thought it was so us left-handed people could use it also. lol


Maybe it is! If you are not a lefty, you have no idea how many things we have had to reverse engineer! Can openers! OMG, you have no idea how hard a righty can opener is to use. It took me forever to master using a can opener. I still have problems with certain types of can openers. And don't get me started on how challenging cork screws can be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2020)

CWS4322 said:


> Maybe it is! If you are not a lefty, you have no idea how many things we have had to reverse engineer! Can openers! OMG, you have no idea how hard a righty can opener is to use. It took me forever to master using a can opener. I still have problems with certain types of can openers. And don't get me started on how challenging cork screws can be.



Cork screws are backwards...no doubt about it.  How to shred a cork, give it to the lefty to get it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 28, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cork screws are backwards...no doubt about it.  How to shred a cork, give it to the lefty to get it.


That's why that happens--silly me, I thought the corks were always dry! A friend of mine and I are raising a toast to my Mom tonight. I will have her uncork the bottle!


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 28, 2020)

Short strokes both ways since the peeler has two blades for each direction. Keep it sharp with a diamond steel that was bought in the fishing section (great to sharpen hooks). Hang it on a shoulder hook not kept in a drawer with other stuff. That way the blades won't get nicked or dulled. Like the serrated peeler too.


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 28, 2020)

I thought that peeling was done because of the risk for cysts of nematodes or intestinal worms and other micro organisms. Potatoes that have had the skins treated with growth suppressants to slow sprouting during long storage have this chemical removed when peeled.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 28, 2020)

oneoffour said:


> I thought that peeling was done because of the risk for cysts of nematodes or intestinal worms and other micro organisms. Potatoes that have had the skins treated with growth suppressants to slow sprouting during long storage have this chemical removed when peeled.


I don't even know what all those words mean! Kidding, I do, but given that I am talking about carrots and potatoes I have planted--none of that, I hope, applies in my case. Still love to swipe a carrot on dew-kissed grass to get the dirt off in the morning and bite into it. Makes me think of when my Grandma and I would go out in the morning to collect eggs and inspect what might have grown in the garden overnight.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2020)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't even know what all those words mean! Kidding, I do, but given that I am talking about carrots and potatoes I have planted--none of that, I hope, applies in my case. Still love to swipe a carrot on dew-kissed grass to get the dirt off in the morning and bite into it. Makes me think of when my Grandma and I would go out in the morning to collect eggs and inspect what might have grown in the garden overnight.


It doesn't matter who plants any vegetables - nematodes and pathogens are endemic practically everywhere except maybe arctic areas. They're part of the soil structure.

I don't think that's the reason for peeling them, though. I peel carrots because the skin tastes bitter to me. Yes, even on carrots I've grown myself. I peel potatoes that have thick skins because I can't eat high-fiber foods, or when they've started to turn green.


----------



## GilliAnne (Apr 9, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> My mom always used a knife to peel everything, including potatoes. And she always did it so perfectly and made it look so easy, removing just the peels. Me, I end up peeling off a good portion of the potato along with the skins, so I never mastered that.



I'm like you - never did master peeling a potato with a knife. I do use a knife to peel an apple.

Gillian


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2020)

There are a few things I can peel with a knife, carrots by scratching them, also parsnips, melons,  winter squash, cheese rind, citrus fruit, and I think that's about it.  Every other thing that has to be peeled is done with a veggie peeler.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GilliAnne (Apr 27, 2020)

bbqcoder said:


> I don’t bother peeling any of my vegetables except for onions and winter squash. Carrots, beets , potatoes, cucumbers, I eat with the skin on. I figure the fiber is good for you and it saved me time.



I've never heard of peeling an onion with a peeler. I generally manage to pull the layers of skin off. For convenience I use baby potatoes, which I don't peel - leaves the saucepan so much easier to clean in addition to the all-important time factor. I was going to say I'd never heard of peeling cucumbers but I suppose you'd have to peel them for using with a dip at a buffet.

Gillian


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 27, 2020)

One of the dumbest things Heard about peeling carrots, we went to a food festival and Robert Irvine did a Demo.  I like the guy and find him entertaining so I attended the demo.  The first thing he said was that he is going to teach us the easiest way to peel a carrot an once we learn this, we will never peel them the old way again.   Bottom line is he brings a pot of water up to boil, blanches the carrots, then basically rubs the outer blanched portion off.

Did it work, yes.   Would it be a good idea for a restaurant where they may have to peel 100 carrots,  possibly.  Is it practical for the home chef to peel a few carrots for dinner,  No sir.  Even if peeling 100 carrots, by the time you get the pot, fill it with water, get it to boil, dump the carrots in, let them blanch, cool them...  You could have had a decent percentage peeled already.   Peeling tomatoes, absolutely, carrots, naah.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 27, 2020)

GilliAnne said:


> I've never heard of peeling an onion with a peeler. I generally manage to pull the layers of skin off. For convenience I use baby potatoes, which I don't peel - leaves the saucepan so much easier to clean in addition to the all-important time factor. *I was going to say I'd never heard of peeling cucumbers* but I suppose you'd have to peel them for using with a dip at a buffet.
> 
> Gillian



You live in the UK, don't you? Have you ever seen what the most common cucumbers are like in North America? Compared with what we call "English cucumbers", they are thicker skinned, have much larger seeds, and are shorter.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> You live in the UK, don't you? Have you ever seen what the most common cucumbers are like in North America? Compared with what we call "English cucumbers", they are thicker skinned, have much larger seeds, and are shorter.


I think peeling cucumbers is going out of style. Most of the ones I've seen in restaurants and at neighborhood potlucks are not peeled.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't think I've ever peeled a cucumber.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2020)

Vinylhanger said:


> I don't think I've ever peeled a cucumber.



Interesting. I always peel a cucumber.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 27, 2020)

If we grill it we leave the peels on, if it is for vinegar and onion cucumbers, we leave them on, sandwiches as well.

Don't like any soups whatsoever, so maybe they need peeled in soup?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 28, 2020)

I really think it depends on the type of cucumber and personal taste.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 28, 2020)

I peel the larger darker waxy cucumbers, dont peel the pickling/ Kirby cukes or the ones with the lighter thinner skin ( although my wife prefers any cucumber. to be peeled).


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 28, 2020)

Vinylhanger said:


> I don't think I've ever peeled a cucumber.


For me - Store bought ones I peel, specially if they have a waxy skin. Fresh from the garden or the farmer's market not at all.  But for DH I peel them all the time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 28, 2020)

Who'd of thunk you could get three pages of posts out of the subject - How To Peel Carrots?    DC is a truly special place.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 28, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Who'd of thunk you could get three pages of posts out of the subject - How To Peel Carrots?    DC is a truly special place.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Filled with a bunch of special people


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 28, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Who'd of thunk you could get three pages of posts out of the subject - How To Peel Carrots?  [emoji38]  DC is a truly special place.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Well, it did veer off into peeling cucumbers


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just a small tangent.  At least we did not veer off into the best way to peel a hard boiled egg.  

I didn't, nope it wasn't me...


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 28, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just a small tangent.  At least we did not veer off into the best way to peel a hard boiled egg.
> 
> I didn't, nope it wasn't me...


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 28, 2020)

Peeling fresh laid hard boiled eggs is a real treat , now that you mentioned it.  Ive tried all suggestions, and they work sometimes, but not consistently.  Never tried a vegetable peeler on an egg though


----------



## taxlady (Apr 28, 2020)

Well, we haven't touched on peeling beets yet. My preferred method is to boil the beets and plunge them into ice water. Then, I rub off the peel.


----------



## GilliAnne (Jun 14, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> One of the dumbest things Heard about peeling carrots, we went to a food festival and Robert Irvine did a Demo.  I like the guy and find him entertaining so I attended the demo.  The first thing he said was that he is going to teach us the easiest way to peel a carrot an once we learn this, we will never peel them the old way again.   Bottom line is he brings a pot of water up to boil, blanches the carrots, then basically rubs the outer blanched portion off.
> 
> Did it work, yes.   Would it be a good idea for a restaurant where they may have to peel 100 carrots,  possibly.  Is it practical for the home chef to peel a few carrots for dinner,  No sir.  Even if peeling 100 carrots, by the time you get the pot, fill it with water, get it to boil, dump the carrots in, let them blanch, cool them...  You could have had a decent percentage peeled already.   Peeling tomatoes, absolutely, carrots, naah.



Couldn't be bothered with all that hassle.


----------



## GilliAnne (Jun 14, 2020)

taxlady said:


> You live in the UK, don't you? Have you ever seen what the most common cucumbers are like in North America? Compared with what we call "English cucumbers", they are thicker skinned, have much larger seeds, and are shorter.



I do, yes, and I hadn't, no, until I Googled them just now and can see what you mean. They look a bit like what we call baby cucumbers. I've bought those occasionally, but didn't think to take note of the size of the seeds. 

As a child I didn't enjoy the taste of cucumbers, but later, as a teenager, I was having a meal with a friend and her family, who served salad which included cucumber and I didn't like to make a fuss. Now I love it.

Gillian


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 14, 2020)

GilliAnne said:


> I do, yes, and I hadn't, no, until I Googled them just now and can see what you mean. They look a bit like what we call baby cucumbers. I've bought those occasionally, but didn't think to take note of the size of the seeds.
> 
> As a child I didn't enjoy the taste of cucumbers, but later, as a teenager, I was having a meal with a friend and her family, who served salad which included cucumber and I didn't like to make a fuss. Now I love it.
> 
> Gillian



For those who don't know, cucumbers and watermelons are in the same family.  Watermelons are not melons.  In addition to the carious ways we normally use cucumbers, it placed in a bowl, and sprinkled with a little sugar, then covered and let set in the fridge for 30 minutes or so, they are nearly indistinguishable from watermelon, at least in flavor.  There are times of the year that watermelon is hard to come by.  So when you can't get it, this substitution can satisfy the craving.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For those who don't know, cucumbers and watermelons are in the same family.  Watermelons are not melons.  In addition to the carious ways we normally use cucumbers, it placed in a bowl, and sprinkled with a little sugar, then covered and let set in the fridge for 30 minutes or so, they are nearly indistinguishable from watermelon, at least in flavor.  There are times of the year that watermelon is hard to come by.  So when you can't get it, this substitution can satisfy the craving.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


That's really interesting, I didn't know that. So, I could use cucumbers instead of watermelon in the delicious watermelon-feta-mint salad we enjoy so much, and cucumbers are available year-round. Thanks, Chief.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks Chief. The fact that watermelons are in the family, Cucurbitaceae, explains why the rinds work as a great substitute for vegetable marrow. Now, I know that most people have no particular use for vegetable marrow, but in Danish cuisine, they are pickled and used as garnish on smørrebrød (Danish open faced sandwiches).


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 15, 2020)

*Peeling ANYTHING!*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just a small tangent.  At least we did not veer off into the best way to peel a hard boiled egg.
> 
> I didn't, nope it wasn't me...





GotGarlic said:


> That's really interesting, I didn't know that. So, I could use cucumbers instead of watermelon in the delicious watermelon-feta-mint salad we enjoy so much, and cucumbers are available year-round. Thanks, Chief.



*Princess* we'll just pretend the Title has been changed!  

Sounds yummy *GG*, thanks for the suggestion *Chief*.

*Larry*,  did he rub'em with his hands, towel, paper towel?  What a mess, I too just stick with peeling (older ones anyhow, young thin skins, no)

and *Larry*, try peeling eggs with a spoon, crack shell by rolling around under your hand, peel off a starter place (preferably where the air pocket is - although air pockets ae small on fresh eggs) use a teaspoon (not the measuring type but tea and coffee stirrer on the table type), slide it between the egg and shell.  Still doesn't work too well with fresh but wonderful with older egg.  If I'm making deviled eggs I go to the store and buy some and then apologize to Henrietta and SuzyQ (my hens).


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 15, 2020)

I think he used a towel, but it wa many years ago, so I dont remember. And in all honesty, I lost interest half way through   so  I wasn't paying attention since I knew it was something I'd never do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Thanks Chief. The fact that watermelons are in the family, Cucurbitaceae, explains why the rinds work as a great substitute for vegetable marrow. Now, I know that most people have no particular use for vegetable marrow, but in Danish cuisine, they are pickled and used as garnish on smørrebrød (Danish open faced sandwiches).


Pickled watermelon rinds are popular in the southern United States. They're great with grilled and smoked meats. I made some recently.


----------



## GilliAnne (Jul 7, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For those who don't know, cucumbers and watermelons are in the same family.  Watermelons are not melons.  In addition to the carious ways we normally use cucumbers, it placed in a bowl, and sprinkled with a little sugar, then covered and let set in the fridge for 30 minutes or so, they are nearly indistinguishable from watermelon, at least in flavor.  There are times of the year that watermelon is hard to come by.  So when you can't get it, this substitution can satisfy the craving.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



That's interesting, but I don't care that much for water melon, so I am unlikely to need to substitute it with cucumber in whatever form.

Gillian


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 8, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For those who don't know, cucumbers and watermelons are in the same family.  Watermelons are not melons.  In addition to the carious ways we normally use cucumbers, it placed in a bowl, and sprinkled with a little sugar, then covered and let set in the fridge for 30 minutes or so, they are nearly indistinguishable from watermelon, at least in flavor.  There are times of the year that watermelon is hard to come by.  So when you can't get it, this substitution can satisfy the craving.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


That sounds like a fun experiment.  I like surprising the family with odd bits of food trivia.

I will definitely be giving this a try.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 8, 2020)

I love watermelon!  will have to try the cucumber substitute.  

I also would like to try pickling rind.  I've often wanted to but for some reason have never done it.  I think because most of the recipes I've seen makes so much of it - sorta puts me off.  Just want to make a couple of jars.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> I love watermelon!  will have to try the cucumber substitute.
> 
> I also would like to try pickling rind.  I've often wanted to but for some reason have never done it.  I think because most of the recipes I've seen makes so much of it - sorta puts me off.  Just want to make a couple of jars.


I have this book, so this is the recipe I use. I make half the recipe and it yields two quarts. I don't water-bath them. I find they keep for months in the fridge. 

http://www.oprah.com/food/pickled-w...t is like having,that's tasty all year long."


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks *GG* - probably shopping this afternoon!  If the watermelons are a decent price will get one!  They haven't come into their best prices here yet.

Did you notice the 'star anise' in the picture?  Think I might even pop one into a jar, although the recipe doesn't call for it.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 9, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks *GG* - probably shopping this afternoon! If the watermelons are a decent price will get one! They haven't come into their best prices here yet.
> 
> Did you notice the 'star anise' in the picture? Think I might even pop one into a jar, although the recipe doesn't call for it.


 I noticed that also.

GG do you add a star anise?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks *GG* - probably shopping this afternoon!  If the watermelons are a decent price will get one!  They haven't come into their best prices here yet.
> 
> Did you notice the 'star anise' in the picture?  Think I might even pop one into a jar, although the recipe doesn't call for it.





msmofet said:


> I noticed that also.
> 
> GG do you add a star anise?


No, I don't. I use the recipe from the book I have, which has a different picture. I can imagine it would taste good, though.


----------

